
Show HN: A podcast app for bookmarking and finding shows via guests - vdthatte
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tl-dl-too-long-didnt-listen/id1483572885
======
vdthatte
Hey HN! I've been working on this app for a while now. I launched on my
personal twitter a month ago and it went viral among the tech & VC crowd haha.
[http://tldl.app/app](http://tldl.app/app)

The app Too Long; Didn't Listen - is a podcast bookmarking app where you can
make bookmarks of _any_ show that's available openly via rss feeds. And you
can discover new shows via bookmarks that other people have made.

Podcasts are openly available on RSS feeds, which is great but sadly there
hasn't been any fundamental changes to the listening experience and all the
podcast apps pretty much look and work the same. So here's my attempt at
creating something completely different in the space.

Main features include:

\- You can make bookmarks with a tap of a button.

\- You can follow your friends and other top bookmarkers, it's social.

\- The feed is inspired by tiktok. There are "following" & "featured"
categories where you can see some of the best bookmarks and also see bookmarks
from the people you're following.

\- there's also a "subscribed" feed where you can see latest episodes from the
podcast shows you're following + a grid view similar to pocket casts to see
your subscribed shows.

\- Another important feature is you can find new bookmarks via famous people.
Ex: you can find all the episodes elon musk was in.

\- You can make bookmarks from your existing podcast apps via the share
extension

\- you can also create your own categories

\- oh it also has a very unique app icon ;)

app store link: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tl-dl-too-long-didnt-
listen/id...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tl-dl-too-long-didnt-
listen/id1483572885)

here's the original twitter post:
[https://twitter.com/vidythatte/status/1280299607021494272](https://twitter.com/vidythatte/status/1280299607021494272)

link to twitter where you can keep track of our future updates:
[https://twitter.com/tldldotapp](https://twitter.com/tldldotapp)

Only available on iOS for now, we'll make an android when we raise our seed :)

------
michaellskyes
excited to be here :D

------
michaellskyes
hi

